# Anyone going Malaysia?



## hkhaliq (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey every1...im going to Malaysia (KL) in September this year for my elective..is anybody else going out there at that time?Would be nice to meet up with med students when im there...mail me if so ([email protected])


----------



## Diamond92 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi... I would like to know the details about your elective in Kuala Lumpur, as I'm also planning to do my internship there but cannot find any correct information. Please let me know, thanks.


----------

